# Can I skip the initial setup phone call



## TheHoleK (Aug 21, 2010)

I've got a Hughes SD40 DirecTiVo with InstantCake 6.4a installed. There were some issues with the TiVo not recording certain Season Passes, so I tried a reset all. Upon reboot, the TiVo wants to make the initial setup phone call; however, I do not have a landline. Is there any way to fix this other than removing the hard drives?


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Nope. Your only options are to take the Tivo to a friend's house and let it make the initial calls (it makes two of them) or hack the Tivo with the nophone hack, or whatever it's called these days. The phone calls are relatively short. The first is a toll free number that downloads a list of local numbers for the Tivo to access. You pick a local number from the list and the Tivo makes a test call to see if it can connect. If it connects successfully you don't need to do anything else.

Here's a tip for you: after you've made the intial calls and have the Tivo setup, pull the drive and make a backup. If you ever need to restore the image to a replacement drive, the initial calls and setup info would already be registered and you won't have to repeat the process unless you go through another clear & delete.


----------



## TheHoleK (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks for the info!


----------

